# Uragano Tebe



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Non è un bel periodo.
Sono preoccupata. Stressata. Stanca. 
Insomma. Tutto e di più.

Domenica, mentre raccattavo le mie cose sparse per la stanza motel e le mettevo in borsa, ho dato un occhiata al mio cellulare(in silenzioso) per vedere se Mattia mi aveva chiamata.
Sapevo che non avrei trovato niente perchè quando esco per gli affari miei  sa che non mi deve telefonare, come io non chiamo lui quando esce per gli affari suoi.
E se chiama, anche se non sto facendo nulla, non rispondo.
Prima del suo tradimento  le cose erano diverse anche se le telefonate scattavano per motivi diversi.
Io chiamavo per dirgli vado a dormire, lui chiamava per controllare.
Insomma. Ero li che guardavo il cell e Manager -Ti ha chiamata Mattia?-
-No...stavo pensando che...è la prima volta che rientro a casa dopo che...e trovo Mattia...- mi sono voltata a guardarlo.
Mi ha sorriso, infilato la mano grande tra i capelli -Così ora potrai capirmi meglio...Non è facile rientrare e guardare mia moglie in faccia e soprattutto i miei bimbi. Che mi corrono incontro. E' dura.-
-Te lo saprò dire...- ho tagliato corto.

Un ora dopo ero a casa. Mattia spaparanzato sul divano. Sigaretta. Sport alla tv. -Ciao Tebe, sei andata a tradirmi?-
Gli ho sorriso -Ovvio...avevi dubbi?-
-Ne è valsa la pena?-
Ho appoggiato la borsa e gli ho sorriso -Questa volta si...-
-Un altro amante?-
-Certo..vuoi che mi fossilizzi con uno solo?-

Conversazione tipica tra me e Mattia. Pre e post tradimento.
Mi ha sempre fatto questa domanda. Da anni. Anche quando non tradivo. Prima mi incazzavo, ora...da quando c'è Manager. Rispondo semplicemente si. Ti tradisco.
Ha il dubbio, questo è certo. Ma ce l'aveva anche prima quindi...questi scambi sono scherzosi anche se lui...
-Mi ami Tebe?-
-Ti amo da morire.- ed è vero.

Nessun senso di colpa. Ancora nessun senso di colpa.

Ieri poi, mentre ero affogata in mille preventivi e stronzate varie entra Luca con aria traumatizzata.
-Tebe...devi venire subito.- voce preoccupata.
Ho alzato gli occhi e..-Che faccia hai?-
La faccio breve.
C'è un collaboratore di Manager che segue il progetto con noi, ed è...un essere schifoso.
Da qui lo chiamerò l'Avvoltoio.
E' dell'ufficio legale loro, un tipo davvero merdoso e ...puzza. Puzza di cane morto proprio.
Manager non lo ama. E io nemmeno.
Comunque. Luca ieri ha scoperto che Avvoltoio ha cancellato un ordine firmato da me e ha cambiato, come dire, il fornitore senza avvertirmi.
Perchè?
Non è dato sapere.
Ho chiamato Avvoltoio. Non mi ha risposto. L'ho richiamato. Niente.
Ho lasciato detto di richiamarmi che era urgente. Niente.
Gli ho mandato una mail. Niente.
A quel punto mi è partito l'embolo gelido.
Ho chiamato il nuovo fornitore dando disdetta dell'ordine e ho chiamato il vecchio per mandare avanti quello firmato da me, pregandolo di fare assolutamente in fretta.

Due ore dopo Avvoltoio era nel mio ufficio.
Ed era pure alticcio. Ha esordito con -Occhioni blu..mi spieghi questo?- e mi ha fatto vedere il nuovo ordine.
-No. Non ti devo nessuna spiegazione. Anzi. Sei tu che le devi a me. Quindi? Che spiegazioni dai?-
Avevo lasciato la porta dell'ufficio aperta perchè non si sa mai. Non mi è mai piaciuto il tipo.
-Abbassa le ali Tebe...-
Ecco...Mattia mi dice sempre che sono un incosciente perchè...non ho paura di niente.
Non mi frega se sei Tayson, io ti affronto. E puoi anche lasciarmi in terra ma poi  mi devi uccidere perchè se mi rialzo sono davvero cazzi tuoi.
-Le mie ali stanno bene dove sono. Hai fatto una cosa grave in più hai bevuto ed è orario di lavoro. Esci di qui subito.-
-Io non ho bevuto, come ti permetti..-
-Fuori di qui.-
-Io non me ne vado e..-
-Ho detto. Fuori. Di qui.- e mi sono messa dalla porta indicandogli con la mano l'uscita.
E' diventato rosso. Ma rosso rosso. E ha cominciato ad urlare -IO ESEGUO GLI ORDINI DI MANGER!!!COME CAZZO TI PERMETTI!!!- e tutto il repertorio urlante.
Luca, che sembra tutto tranne un picchiatore, è subito balzato nel mio ufficio, mettendosi fra me ed Avvoltoio.
L'ho spinto via e mi sono messa io davanti a lui -Chiudi immediatamente quella fogna alcolica e vattene.- 
Morale. Il delirio. Sembravamo più che in ufficio in una bettola da porto.
Avvoltoio che è scaduto nel volgare totale in picco alcolico aggressivo, Luca che zompettava di qui e di là..insomma.
Mi sembrava di essere un film perchè davvero non mi è mai capitata una cosa del genere.
-ADESSO CHIAMO MANAGER E TI DENUNCIO PER CALUNNIA PERCHE' MI HAI DETTO CHE BEVO!!!-
-Non ho bisogno di chiamare Manager, vattene-
-ALLORA LO CHIAMO IO!!!-
-Luca, puoi..uscire?-
-Sei scema?-
-Luca. Esci...-
-Si ma sono qui fuori e non chiudere la porta.-
(chiudere la porta? Ma ti sembro cretina?)
Morale. In sostanza l'ho ricattato. Gli ho detto che questo incidente e il fatto che fosse ubriaco (negava ovviamente) non sarebbe arrivato a Manager e che comunque qualsiasi cosa sarebbe successa per questo cambio di fornitore erano solo cazzi miei, in quanto ho lo stesso potere decisionale su molte cose  di Manager.
E comunque non credevo assolutamente che Manager potesse dare un ordine del genere senza avvertirmi.
Sarà stronzo ma non è, troppo, figlio di puttana.
E' uscito dal mio ufficio dicendo che avrebbe fatto scoppiare un casino, perchè io non sono collaborativa, ho la fissa del comando e lui non si fa comandare da nessuno...
Insomma. Deliri da alcol.

E le analisi guest star sono andate male. Irrimediabilmente male.
E non l'ho ancora detto a Mattia.
Il carcinoma è li. Che fa ciao ciao con la manina. Nei pochi pezzi di utero che mi sono rimasti.
Un utero come un colabrodo in sostanza.
-Tebe...togliamo sto utero...-
-Facciamo ancora una conizzazione gine.-
-Non so se possiamo ancora farla...-
-Tanto dovete biopsiare no? Togli sto pezzo carcinoso e vedete se è ancora in stadiazione zero o come cazzo si dice o se sta già scavando per arrivare ai vasi linfatici e sanguigni. Non sono scema, se sta scavando ok...togliamo l'utero e tutto quello che vuoi...-
-D'accordo...proviamo di nuovo però Tebe..ora basta sul serio. Basta.-
-Ok...tanto il carcinoma all' utero è ad andamento lento, io sono qui da te a fare i controlli ogni sei mesi quindi...-
-Col cazzo. Ora i controlli devi tornare a rifarli ogni tre mesi, qualsiasi sia l'esito..-
-Ma si lo so, stai sciallo...-
-Sciallo?-
-Si sciallo. E' più facile che secchi per un cancro ai polmoni che all'utero...-
-Io non ti capisco..-
-Non devi capirmi. Devi curarmi.-

Ieri sera sono andata a letto presto, con il pc...pensavo a tutto questo e avevo la cappa negativismo cosmico addosso.
Nervosa. Irritabile.
Nemmeno youporn mi ha dato un pò di sollievo.
Nemmeno la maschera capelli ricci super con la roba dal frigo.
Nememno lo scrub corpo al cioccolato e zucchero.
Nemmeno...insomma.
Niente.
-Vai già a dormire? Minchia se sei vecchia..- ha detto Mattia arrivando in camera.
E' stata la goccia.
Hanno cominciato a scendermi le lacrime. Senza smorfie pianto ma.
Lacrime.
Plop. Plop. Plop. Come quelle dei cartoni animati. Che riempiono gli occhi e poi a blocco cadono.
-Cristo Tebe...che cazzo hai...-
Non riuscivo a parlare.
Quando sono così non mi si avvicina. 
Perchè non voglio il contatto fisico. Mi provoca un senso di soffocamento. Devo piangere senza che nessuno mi tocchi e quando invece ho bisogno di altro lo comunico.
Ma non ho comunicato contatto fisico ieri. E Mattia mi conosce.
E' uscito dalla camera da letto.
Sono rimasta li. A girare su internet. 
Con un senso di sconfitta devastante dentro l'anima.
Come se non avessi altre via d'uscita.
E non erano le analisi andate male, era tutto.

Dieci minuti dopo Mattia è arrivato con un caffè triplo e due baci perugina.
Non ha detto niente. Io non ho detto niente.
Ho bevuto il caffè. Piangendo.
Ho mangiato i due baci perugina. Piangendo.
Ho spento il pc. Piangendo.
Mi sono addormentata. Piangendo.


Stamattina mi sono svegliata e Mattia non era più a letto.
In cucina ho trovato altri due baci perugina e un disegnino fatto da lui tipo bambino di 6 anni dove c'era una donna magrissima e senza tette con una selva di capelli in testa, con un randello in mano che picchiava un uomo disegnato "tondo" in terra con il fumetto che faceva HAIA.
E sotto
"Ti amo crotalo"

Oggi sono in andamento incazzoso.
Luca mi chiama Lady Manager e se ne stanno tutti lontano dalla sottoscritta.
Mordo.


Ogni commento serio  lasciato sulla mia salute verrà cancellato.
Ho scritto della mia guest star perchè ne avevo bisogno ma non ho bisogno di leggere robe "Tanti auguri! Coraggio e tutte le stronzate che si dicono in questi casi."

Chi vuole può fare tranquillamente ironia, anzi...è l'unica cosa che accetto sul carcinoma e che mi aiuta.



L'empatia mettetevela su per il culo.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

Messaggio cancellato dal crotalo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Maggio 2012)

Secondo messaggio cancellato dal crotalo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Maggio 2012)

Piuttosto, Tebe, tienici informati sull' Avvoltoio capitano di lungo *s*orso :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2352 ha detto:
			
		

> Secondo messaggio cancellato dal crotalo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2012)

[Mode Splatter On]

Se e quando toglierai il tutto devi fare nell'ordine le seguenti cose:

Farti dare dai dottori il "tutto".
Metti il tutto in qualche bella teca di vetro di quelle sciccose.
Organizzi mega festa con fiumi di alcolici e alla gente che ti chiederà cosa si festeggia, indicando la teca dirai "LEI".
Prevedo svenimenti, ma vuoi mettere il gusto ? 

PS: Se non me inviti te meno 

[Mode Splatter Off]


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao;bt2356 ha detto:
			
		

> [Mode Splatter On]
> 
> Se e quando toglierai il tutto devi fare nell'ordine le seguenti cose:
> 
> ...


 Tuba!!!
Hai ragione!!!
La metto con i miei quattro menischi in provetta, il mio tendine alare sbrucellato, la mia appendicite in peritonite (quella è raccapricciante davvero), e pure l'unghia nera e caduta che ho messo sopra il comodino di Mattia a ricordo perenne di quando faceva i pesi e l'idiota me ne ha tirato, inconsapevolmente perchè è invornito, sui piedi!

LEI!

Si. Mi piace...
Aiutatemi a trovare un vaso adatto!

Ho deciso che mi rifarò anche il guardaroba intimo.
A Manager piacerà questa nuova biancheria Intima?


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Cazzo!!!:incazzato::incazzato: ma su google immagini non si trova nessun utero sotto formaldeide!:incazzato:SOLO CERVELLI!
Ma che mi fotte dei cervelli! Devo capire la grossezza cazzo. Perchè se c'ho l'utero con il camel toe ci va una damigiana per contenerlo!

Ma guarda te...cervelli....


----------



## kikko64 (15 Maggio 2012)

Scusa, non vorrei essere troppo empatico ... ma ... Avvoltoio è ancora  ... vivo ??


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2359 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa, non vorrei essere troppo empatico ... ma ... Avvoltoio è ancora  ... vivo ??


Non so. Ma se parla davvero con Manager ha le ore contate.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2358 ha detto:
			
		

> Cazzo!!!:incazzato::incazzato: ma su google immagini non si trova nessun utero sotto formaldeide!:incazzato:SOLO CERVELLI!
> Ma che mi fotte dei cervelli! Devo capire la grossezza cazzo. Perchè se c'ho l'utero con il camel toe ci va una damigiana per contenerlo!
> 
> Ma guarda te...cervelli....


Io una foto l'avrei anche trovata ma ... non mi pare il caso di pubblicarla qui.

P.S. questa NON è empatia ... è ricerca scientifica


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2353 ha detto:
			
		

> Piuttosto, Tebe, tienici informati sull' Avvoltoio capitano di lungo *s*orso :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (15 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2353 ha detto:
			
		

> Piuttosto, Tebe, tienici informati sull' Avvoltoio capitano di lungo *s*orso :mrgreen:


Mi sa che questo con Tebe fa la fine di Schettino con la Costa Concordia ...


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2361 ha detto:
			
		

> Io una foto l'avrei anche trovata ma ... non mi pare il caso di pubblicarla qui.
> 
> P.S. questa NON è empatia ... è ricerca scientifica


Ma scusa!
mandami il link tramite mp!

Uff. Ti si deve dire tutto!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Tebe, sei una stronza perchè puoi mangiare tutti quei baci perugina e rimanere magra

io ho dovuto gettare pure quelli della festa della mamma, mortacci


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2364 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi sa che questo con Tebe fa la fine di Schettino con la Costa Concordia ...


Ma noooo, ma povero Avvoltoio, beve...chissà se lo sa Manager...

Manager...mi sono spaventata tantissimissimo..._flap flap_...mi ha super traumatizzata..._flap flap._..tanto che ha dovuto intervenire Luca a difendermi perchè ero pietrificata..._flap flap_...e a proposito...con aria lasciva mi ha chiamata occhioni blu....tu che tieni così tanto alla forma e allo status e ai ruoli..._flap flap_...una persona che beve nel tuo staff forse..._flap flap

_:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt2366 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, sei una stronza perchè puoi mangiare tutti quei baci perugina e rimanere magra
> 
> io ho dovuto gettare pure quelli della festa della mamma, mortacci


Ho il terrore sulle prossime analisi della glicemia....:scared:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

cara Tebe..ti confesso che 2 o 3 anni fa'ho dovuto fare 12 biopsie..e quando mi hanno dato la busta con l'esito..l'ho aperta cpn la mssima tranquillita'..non pensiamoci mai..

quel del gomito alzato e'colossale idiota..io oggi ho pranzato bevendo 1 bottiglia d'acqua..il vino lo tengo per la sera..a casa...se avessi 1 dip cosi'lo licenzierei in tronco


----------



## kikko64 (15 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2365 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma scusa!
> mandami il link tramite mp!
> 
> Uff. Ti si deve dire tutto!


Lo sai,  Tu mi ... metti in confusione ...:confuso:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2364 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi sa che questo con Tebe fa la fine di Schettino con la Costa Concordia ...


No, non di Schettino. Della Concordia!

....Anzi, dell'Andrea Doria. La Concordia alla fine è ancora fuori per metà.......


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2369 ha detto:
			
		

> cara Tebe..ti confesso che 2 o 3 anni fa'ho dovuto fare 12 biopsie..e quando mi hanno dato la busta con l'esito..l'ho aperta cpn la mssima tranquillita'..non pensiamoci mai..
> 
> quel del gomito alzato e'colossale idiota..io oggi ho pranzato bevendo 1 bottiglia d'acqua..il vino lo tengo per la sera..a casa..*.se avessi 1 dip cosi'lo licenzierei in tronco*


Appunto...confido in Manager...


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2370 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo sai,  Tu mi ... metti in confusione ...:confuso:


Ti stai...toccando?



:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2012)

_L'empatia mettetevela su per il culo. 


_minchia una volta che la tiravo fuori :racchia:.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt2375 ha detto:
			
		

> _L'empatia mettetevela su per il culo.
> 
> 
> _minchia una volta che la tiravo fuori :racchia:.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotflfottiti!!!):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2012)

ben gentile:unhappy:[HR][/HR]


----------



## kikko64 (15 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2373 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti stai...toccando?
> 
> :rotfl::carneval:


Tebe ... te lo dico educatamente ... mavaffa... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64;bt2378 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe ... te lo dico educatamente ... mavaffa... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tia ha beccato eh?! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2379 ha detto:
			
		

> Tia ha beccato eh?! :rotfl:


Infatti!!!!


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt2377 ha detto:
			
		

> ben gentile:unhappy:[HR][/HR]


Mi si vuol bene per altro...come a te!:mrgreen:

Comunque grazie.


----------



## geko (15 Maggio 2012)

Potendo tornare indietro di una manciata di minuti, non passerei da questo blog stasera.


----------



## Cattivik (16 Maggio 2012)

Minchia Tebe... mi assento qualche giorno e che cazzo di casini mi combini!

No no non andiamo bene... 

Ti trombi manager come si deve che a Parigi tutti si stanno chiedendo chi cazzo è arrivato al suo posto... 

Quasi ti bevi avvoltoio  come fosse un bicchier d'acqua... 

Tenti di liberarti di Mattia facendolo annegare nelle tue lacrime...

Quel povero dottore non sa bene se è più urgente curari la testa o l'utero...

Io che sono stato 4 ore ad aspettarti alla Esselunga e per ammazzare il tempo ho dovuto broccolare anche una vecchietta... 

Qui ci vuole un bel giro in un centro commerciale... aspetto fiducioso...

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2383 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia Tebe... mi assento qualche giorno e che cazzo di casini mi combini!
> 
> No no non andiamo bene...
> 
> ...


Ma farai schifo Catty!
Broccoli pure a colazione! :unhappy:


----------



## Cattivik (16 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2384 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma farai schifo Catty!
> Broccoli pure a colazione! :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si lessi... sai se sono un poco "passati" si ammorbidiscono....


Cattivik (paleovegetariano)


----------

